

What would you do if not program? - pskittle


======
lsiunsuex
Brick Mason.

First project - a pizza oven.

[http://diy.blogoverflow.com/2012/08/building-a-brick-
pizza-o...](http://diy.blogoverflow.com/2012/08/building-a-brick-pizza-oven-
into-an-existing-space/)

2nd project - the planting beds (blue half wall) and fireplace in the middle

[http://imgur.com/E5dqTAh](http://imgur.com/E5dqTAh)

I actually quite enjoy it, but have run out of landscaping tasks that require
brick work, haha

------
dozzie
Carpentry. Or maybe cardboard prototyping. Assuming I would have tools and
skills (the former) and somebody would pay me (the latter).

------
b6
Write and perform music. Maybe write books or articles. Maybe something with
languages like translation or tutoring. I could do OK in any shop with tools
that makes or fixes things. I'd probably be happy working with animals.

